# What should I write?



## Jankin (Oct 14, 2010)

(My attempt at work-safe) I am darn bored and I want to write a bit, but I can't feel inspired. Somebody shout out some ideas or something.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, I'm starting to write a furry spin-off of my collaborative project with my mundane friends. Do a sci-fi thing maybe, and we could make a collab!!!


----------



## Jankin (Oct 15, 2010)

Sci-fi? oi. Time for me to dust off the old writings and pick some old ideas.


----------



## Jankin (Oct 18, 2010)

I have decided. The first thing I am going to work on is the Ripper  Chronicles. Check out my Journal every  day or so for new details.


----------



## Chimmey (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm writing some sexual stories. With myself and my friends characters and some character I've emade up. PM if you wanna link.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 13, 2010)

I would try to stick to non-mature ideas (unless that's your thing >.>). As for an idea, why not do something...
Errr... Guns, zombies, gore? I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING ELSE BUT THAT INSIDE MY FUCKING HEAD! IT'S HORRIBLY AWESOME!


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 14, 2010)

As someone once told me, "Write about what you like because you like it. Write about what you do because you know how to. Write about yourself because no one knows you better than you."


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 14, 2010)

I have no idea, sorry. I am currently trying to finish my third chapter of a creative writing story that is due in a few hours.


----------



## Wolf Fairy (Dec 5, 2010)

Watch movies you like. It's my source of inspiration


----------

